# Human growth hormone



## NewToThisGymStuff (Jan 12, 2021)

I am quite new to this gym stuff and was wondering if there any severe side effects of taking HGH? And what is the max amount I can take a day


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Long term: cardiac remodelling increasing your chances of an arrhythmia and or heart attack.

Short term: beta cell death increasing your chances of becoming diabetic.

How much can you take? Literally thousands upon thousands of units, you inject the solution subcutaneously and you can make it very high concentration per iu so I couldn't even speculate a number that you could fit over your entire body.

The max you could safely inject in regard to health? Still a difficult number to speculate but the more drugs you take, the higher risk of deleterious effects on your health.


----------

